# Chitarra classica di liuteria



## Alekos985

CHITARRA CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA: "di liuteria" significa costruita a mano da un liutaio professionista.. Mi piacerebbe comunque tradurre proprio il termine "liuteria"..


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi,

I think you are looking for the term  *luthier*. For more  info, go to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luthier

  Hope this helps!


----------



## Einstein

I think you've answered the question precisely, W3, but I don't know how many people would know this word; I certainly didn't! If we were talking about a _lute_, the reader would probably connect it to _luthier_, but the connection between _guitar _and _luthier _is less obvious. I've heard _liutaio _far more often in Italy and everyone knows what it means. I'd be inclined to say "a professional instrument-maker".
Still, if Alekos985 wants the precise term, then _luthier _it is...


----------



## Lorena1970

Scusate, la frase da tradurre però è "Chitarra Classica di liuteria", come la tradurreste...? "_Classical guitar made by a luthier_"...? Oppure "_Luthier classical guitar_" ?
Sono curiosa anche io...!


----------



## Alekos985

Lorena1970 said:


> Scusate, la frase da tradurre però è "Chitarra Classica di liuteria", come la tradurreste...? "_Classic guitar made by a luthier_"...? Oppure "_Luthier classic guitar_" ?
> Sono curiosa anche io...!



Esatto, qualcosa del genere è ciò che cerco.. _"Luthier classical guitar_" forse...  "Luthiery" (=di liuteria) esiste?


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi again,

No, the English term really is _*luthier*_, referring to a person in the field of stringed instrument makers. In the field of classical music everyone knows what this is, even people who do not play stringed instruments! I guess we'd need to ask Alekos what the context is for the translation. If it can be kept in a less formal tone, probably "guitar maker" would do, but I don't think it's very polished   

Lorena, for "Chitarra Classica di liuteria" would be "classic_*al*_ guitar" as in "classical music" (as opposed to rock music)


----------



## CPA

_Classical guitar hand-made by a luthier._


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi again,



> "Luthiery" (=di liuteria) esiste?



Just to confirm: if you look at where I originally directed you can find this in the 3rd line: "Thecraftof making string instruments, or lutherie...." That should help, yes?

Ciao!


----------



## Lorena1970

Yes, but the doubt remains: "Lutherie classical guitar" does make sense? (for those in the field at least)
And yes, it's "classical", of course, thanks.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi again, 



> "Lutherie classical guitar" does make sense?


No, Lorena, for me it does not make sense, simply because it is only a fragment and there's no way we can know what it should fit into...  

CPA put it well and that's what I think it will end up as. But Alekso, can you give us a hand here and write the entire original sentence? I see where Lorena's doubt is coming from... How have you translated it yourself, and what's the *context*?


----------



## Lorena1970

In effect I have the feeling that "CHITARRA CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA" is a stand-alone sentence, probably the description of a certain object ( a giutar of course!) under a picture in a catalogue or near a guitar displayed, for instance, in a shop display-window.
Alekos...? Ci delucidi su contesto e quadro di riferimento? Dove deve essere scritta questa frase? Grazie.

edit: Nel frattempo ho trovato questo sito UK, se può essere utile.


----------



## Alekos985

Lorena1970 said:


> In effect I have the feeling that "CHITARRA CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA" is a stand-alone sentence, probably the description of a certain object ( a giutar of course!) under a picture in a catalogue or near a guitar displayed, for instance, in a shop display-window.
> Alekos...? Ci delucidi su contesto e quadro di riferimento? Dove deve essere scritta questa frase? Grazie.
> 
> edit: Nel frattempo ho trovato questo sito UK, se può essere utile.



Brava Lorena hai capito perfettamente. "CHITARRA CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA" is a stand-alone sentence for a guitar's catalogue.

Nel link che hai suggerito c'è scritto *Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar Antique Burst LH* (Acoustic Guitar).

Nel mio caso dunque forse va bene "Lutherie cedar classical guitar"  (perchè la mia è una chitarra classica, non folk (=acustica)..


----------



## Odysseus54

Magari " Luthier-crafted classical guitar "


----------



## elfa

Odysseus54 said:


> Magari " Luthier-crafted classical guitar "



 I think this is the one. 

Just as an aside, I think "luthier" is well understood within guitar circles, and therefore completely appropriate for a specialist guitar catalogue. For ordinary members of the public - and indeed other classical musicians (and I don't agree with Words on this point  ) - the term "luthier" is not well-known and therefore in another context, you might write "hand-crafted classical guitar". The difference, after all, is between a guitar that is made by hand and a cheaper one that is made in a factory.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi again all,



> edit: Nel frattempo ho trovato questo sito UK, se può essere utile.



First, note that this is the site of a brand name!  

Second, sorry Elfa but most classical music training involves cross-studies about other instruments, even if only superficially. So yes, I'm afraid that "luthier" is a well-known term not only in guitar circles, as you stated, but it is also certainly known by all stringed instrument players (after all, this is the  same person who makes (and repairs) all stringed instruments, and I am quite certain that even musicians who play wind and percussion instruments will know this word. However, I agree that the general public certainly wouldn't know this term (eccoci qua! ), but given that we now know the context it would appear that the audience is fairly specialized. 

In the end "Luthier-crafted classical guitar"  gets my vote too!

What do you think Alekos?


----------



## elfa

WordsWordWords said:


> Second, sorry Elfa but most classical music training involves cross-studies about other instruments, even if only superficially. So yes, I'm afraid that "luthier" is a well-known term not only in guitar circles, as you stated, but it is also certainly known by all stringed instrument players (after all, this is the  same person who makes (and repairs) all stringed instruments, and I am quite certain that even musicians who play wind and percussion instruments will know this word.



Well, I am a professional classical musician and I used to go out with a professional classical guitarist. In all the time we were together, I never once heard him mention "luthier", nor indeed has this term ever come up in the various conservatoires I have taught in or amongst the many and various musicians that I know and work with. So, continue to disagree on that one...  )


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Elfa e Word,
in italiano normalmente definiamo "_chitarra classica_" una chitarra  non elettrica, come del resto penso facciate anche in inglese (classic guitar, electric guitar). Il _luthier_ mi sembra sia il liutaio e _lute_ il liuto, un'altro strumento a corde.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitarra


----------



## elfa

Nunou said:


> in italiano normalmente definiamo "_chitarra classica_" una chitarra  non elettrica, come del resto penso facciate anche in inglese (classic guitar, electric guitar). Il _luthier_ mi sembra sia il liutaio e _lute_ il liuto, un'altro strumento a corde.



Ciao Nunou,

se dai un'occhiata a questa pagina sulla Wiki, vedrai che il termine "luthier" ha un significato più ampio. Però sebbene io possa accettare che "luthier" si fa vedere in un catalogo specializzato di guitarre, nell'Inghilterra almeno, i termini più diffusi e parlati sono "violin maker" per chi costruisce i violini, "stringed instrument maker" per chi fa gli strumenti a corde in generale, "lute-maker" per i "lutes" (se ci dovesse esistere un termine specifico)  e appunto "guitar-maker" per chi costruisce le guitarre. 

E giusto per la cronaca, voci su Google per "luthiers" = 8,890,000 e per "guitar makers" 13,000,000.


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi Elfa, 

No problem -- I was merely refering to my own experience as well, though it is US-based. Although I'm not a musician, both my parents are classical musicians, one of whom is a violinist and the other teaches in a prominent American conservatory; and I as well teach in a conservatory here in Italy, though in a jazz program. Maybe my assumption that the use/knowledge of the term "luthier" is widespread is an AmE thing??  But it is interesting, no?


----------



## elfa

WordsWordWords said:


> Maybe my assumption that the use/knowledge of the term "luthier" is widespread is an AmE thing??  But it is interesting, no?



Could well be. And yes, always interesting having these exchanges...


----------



## Nunou

Sì Elfa,
avevo visto anche quel sito e non intendevo che il liutaio si occupa solo di liuti. Da noi il liutaio è un esperto artigiano che costruisce e/o si occupa (ripara/ev. restaura) strumenti fatti uno per uno e di ottima qualità, per professionisti e/o veri intenditori. Nel nostro contesto evidenzia la differenza tra questo tipo di strumenti e quelli fatti in serie da un altro genere di fabbricanti. È un termine "affascinante" che mi piace molto e che non sentivo da un po'...bello ritrovarlo qui sul forum e capirne anche l'utilizzo in inglese al di qua e al di là dell'oceano....


----------



## Einstein

Nunou said:


> Ciao Elfa e Word,
> in italiano normalmente definiamo "_chitarra classica_" una chitarra  non elettrica, come del resto penso facciate anche in inglese (classic guitar, electric guitar). Il _luthier_ mi sembra sia il liutaio e _lute_ il liuto, un'altro strumento a corde.
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chitarra


Una piccola correzione: se una chitarra non è elettrica, è acustica. Ci sono vari tipi di chitarra acustica, fra cui quella classica.


----------



## Alekos985

elfa said:


> Well, I am a professional classical musician and I used to go out with a professional classical guitarist. In all the time we were together, I never once heard him mention "luthier", nor indeed has this term ever come up in the various conservatoires I have taught in or amongst the many and various musicians that I know and work with. So, continue to disagree on that one...  )



never once heard him mention "luthier"? It's so strange... I'll explain:

In Italia c'è molta differenza tra "chitarra classica" e "CHITARRA CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA":
la  "chitarra classica" solitamente è fatta col compensato o legni non  pregiati, spesso da una fabbrica o comunque anche se fatta a mano (in  meno casi) è "tirata via" (fatta velocemente "alla buona" e come viene  viene) da chi la costruisce. Il prezzo va dalle 50 alle 500.
"CHITARRA  CLASSICA DI LIUTERIA" (TERMINE MOLTO USATO NEI CONSERVATORI ITALIANI) è  fatta con legni pregiati (palissandro, abete, cedro, ebano, ecc).  Questi materiali più le particolari incatenature interne fanno sì che  essa suoni incredibilmente più forte di una chitarra classica normale  (in quanto noi chitarristi classici i concerti gli facciamo senza  amplificazione anchge in stanze grandi). E' tutta fatta a mano da un  liutaio professionista con accortezza e tempi lunghi. Costa dalle 3000  alle 10000 euro. (il prezzo è giustificato anche dalla enorme differenza  di suono (volume, calore, risonanze, ecc)).
E' usata per lo più da allievi di conservatorio dall'ottavo anno in poi (mettere in mano una chitarra di liuteria ad un allievo prima del 6-7° anno è un po' come far guidare una ferrari ad un neopatentato... XD .

"Luthier-crafted classical guitar" forse va bene, comunque, mi torna strano che in inghilterra e in america non ci sia una definizione ben precisa per questo tipo di chitarre... (che dovrebbe essere conosciuta tra i chitarristi di conservatorio classico (non jazz))


----------



## Nunou

Einstein said:


> Una piccola correzione: se una chitarra non è elettrica, è acustica. Ci sono vari tipi di chitarra acustica, fra cui quella classica.



Sì, sì Einstein,
hai ragione a sottolinearlo! Avevo messo il link dove mi pare siano abbastanza ben descritti i vari tipi di chitarra. 
 Io mi riferivo a come normalmente lo intendono i comuni mortali come me...quelli che di strumenti musicali ne capiscono poco o niente del tutto.  

Ciao.


----------



## Lorena1970

Alekos985 said:


> "Luthier-crafted classical guitar" forse va bene,



Lo strano è che questa dizione non dà nessun risultato su Google...!Pare proprio che si dica "handcrafted" per intendere le chitarre fatte dai liutai, come puoi vedere da qui, dove inserendo la stessa dizione del primo link che cito, senza virgolette, rimanda a chitarre "handcrafted". Sempre che si voglia dare credito a Google. Beh, un po' di credito lo merita comunque...! Ho la sensazione che "handcrafted classical guitar" implichi che è di liuteria.

*edit*: però "luthier crafted guitar" o "luthier-crafted guitar" invece di risultati ne dà...Quindi forse bisogna escludere il "classical"?


----------



## elfa

Alekos985 said:


> "Luthier-crafted classical guitar" forse va bene, comunque, mi torna strano che in inghilterra e in america non ci sia una definizione ben precisa per questo tipo di chitarre... (che dovrebbe essere conosciuta tra i chitarristi di conservatorio classico (non jazz))



grazie della tua spiegazione esauriente. In attesa di un guitarrista di lingua inglese in linea, credo che quello che ho scritto prima vale per Inghilterra (non parlo degli Stati Uniti dove il termine "luthier", per quanto si capisce dalla Wiki, è molto più diffuso), che questa differenza fra guitarre per professionisti fatte a mano da un liutaio e quelle fatte in fabbrica non si fa con un termine apposito (altro che "handmade" e "factory made"). Addirittura le voci di "luthier crafted guitar" su Google sono ben poche - 397 risultati - poche quando si considera il numero delle persone che suonano la guitarra, sia a livello professionale/di intenditori sia a livello amatore, nel mondo della lingua inglese. 

D'altra parte, facendo un giro sull'Internet, vedo che il termine "luthier" sì che si usa ma ovviamente nei circoli specializzati. Come ti ho detto prima, personalmente non l'ho mai sentito in vita mia. In alternativa di "luthier crafted guitar", si potrebbe anche dire "custom made guitar". Forse non ha quel tocco di classe che richiedi però.


----------



## Odysseus54

Forse dipendera' anche dalla diffusione in Italia dell'artigianato, insieme con l'altra abitudine italiana di impreziosire gli oggetti con parole ricercate e suggestive.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> insieme con l'altra abitudine italiana di impreziosire gli oggetti con parole ricercate e suggestive.



 A me però sembra che in questo caso si tratti di precisione e non di impreziosire una definizione."Chitarra fatta a mano" in italiano può anche voler dire autocostruita oppure costruita artigianalmente ma non necessariamente da un mastro liutaio, mentre "di liuteria" specifica che è fatta da un professionista ed è un oggetto pregiato.


----------



## Odysseus54

Lorena1970 said:


> A me però sembra che in questo caso si tratti di precisione e non di impreziosire una definizione."Chitarra fatta a mano" in italiano può anche voler dire autocostruita oppure costruita artigianalmente ma non necessariamente da un mastro liutaio, mentre "di liuteria" specifica che è fatta da un professionista ed è un oggetto pregiato.



In italiano 'fatto a mano' e' piu' colloquiale che l'inglese 'hand made'  -  non credo per esempio che tradurremmo l'inglese 'hand made pastry' , con 'paste fatte a mano', ma probabilmente diremmo 'prodotti di pasticceria artigianale'.  Dal che tra l'altro le contorsioni di chi cerca di tradurre 'prodotti di pasticceria artigianale' con altre soluzioni piu' magniloquenti dell'apparentemente troppo colloquiale 'hand made pastry' ..

"Handcrafted" could be a decent compromise - it does convey the idea that the guitar has been made by hand by a qualified craftsman, not by a bricklayer or by a sweatshop worker.

But I would stay with what I suggested - my comment at #27 was about Elfa's at #26, trying to explain why "chitarra di liuteria" gives un 194.000 hits, and "luthier crafted", even without 'guitar', only 21,300.

Maybe in Italy we have more luthiers, and maybe we like to brag about it.  Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Alekos985

So...  "luthier hand-crefted classical guitar"? or "hand-crefted classical guitar"?  or...?


----------



## Alekos985

or: classical guitar hand-crafted by "xxx xxx" luthier ?


----------



## WordsWordWords

Hi Alekos,

First:



> So... "luthier hand-crefted classical guitar"? or "hand-crefted classical guitar"? or...?



Probably just a typing-too-fast oversight, but it's crafted  

Luthier implies that the insturment has been handcrafted (or handmade!), so I  believe the better choice is "luthier-crafted classical guitar"

Buon lavoro!


----------



## WordsWordWords

> or: classical guitar hand-crafted by "xxx xxx" luthier ?



Nope, that doesn't sound right at all


----------



## Alekos985

Ok.. Well done.. (I guess).

Thanks to everyone!!!


----------

